# 8000: Who done it?! - Whodunit!



## linguist786

*WW*
*۔*
*۔*
*۔*
*۔*
*WHODUNIT did it again!*
*۔*
*۔*
*HERZLICHE 8000 GLÜCKWÜNSCHE!*
*ACH, MENSCH! DAS IST ZAHLREICHE HILFE!*
*۔*
*۔*
!مبروك! مبروك! مبروك
*۔*
**!تم مجهكو تمهارا علم سے حيران كرتے هوں*
*۔*
तुम मुझ्को तुम्हारा ज्ञान से हैरान करते हों!***
*۔*
*મુબારક બાદી - તે અમને બો મદદ આપેલી છે!***
*۔*
*۔*
*۔*
*۔*
*C**O**N**G**R**A**T**U**L**A**T**I**O**N**S**, **W**H**O**D**U**N**I**T!**!*
**​*You astonish me with your knowledge
**Congratulations - You have helped us a lot​


----------



## jester.

*Vielen Dank für deine tolle und ständige Mitarbeit im Forum.*



* ¡ENHORABUENA! *

* Herzlichen Glückwunsch! *

* Felicitations ! *

* Happy Postiversary*! 




**=I like this word, I hope I've spelled it correctly...​


----------



## Agnès E.

Je te souhaite un superbe postiversaire, Daniel ! 

Bravo au Rouletabille du forum allemand !


----------



## Outsider

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Whodunit!  

Your posts are among the ones I enjoy the most. Your vast knowledge of many languages is impressive. 

With all the heat, here's a nice place to cool off.


----------



## VenusEnvy

*You dun it!* Warm congrats on such a high number of helpful posts.


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations Whodunit.
Here's a little something for you. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## elroy

Du feierst Geburtstag und wir 8000 ausgezeichnete Beiträge, die immer herrlicher geworden sind. Mein Stolz auf dich wird nur größer.​ 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! ​


----------



## Whodunit

*Linguist* Danke für deine Gratulation und für die Mühe zum Erstellen dieses Threads! Es wird eine Weile dauern, bis ich die Gujarati-Nachricht "lesen" kann. Die anderen hattest du mir ja schon verraten. 

*J3* Meine Beiträge sind ja ohne deine schlauen Kommentare völlig nichtig! Ich freue mich wirklich über unsere Kooperation hier im Forum und auch per PM. 

*Agnès* Je te remercie beaucoup pour ton message et je suis heureux que tu regardes comme Rouletabille. 

*Outsider* Thanks for that great place. I will have to relax there after my keyboard will have gone broken, as you know - after 8000 posts ... 

*Venus* Thank you very very much for your congratulation!

*Laura* The same goes for you: Thank you for your message and for the DVD. 

*Elroy*: Ja, es ist schon erstaunlich, dass so eine schöne runde Zahl wieder auf mein Geburtstag fällt! Danke auch dir für deine herlichen Glückwünsche.


----------



## Confused Linguist

*Ich gratuliere Dir von 8000 posts!!!*


Sorry about my German.


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations, Whodunit!


----------



## Moogey

Congratulations Whodunit! You usually hang out in sections of this forum I don't, but for only being 2 months older than me--you're an inspiration! Congratulations!

-M


----------



## Whodunit

*Confused Linguist* Ich danke dir sehr herzlich für deine Gratulation. Und wegen deines Deutsches brauchst du dich keineswegs zu entschuldigen! 

*Etcetera* Thank you very much. 

*Moogey* I don't even know the forums you hang up in, but I hope we'll see each other here and there. I just saw that you're almost as young as me!


----------



## cyanista

*
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Who !!!!

Groß bist du geworden! 

*


----------



## DearPrudence

*Don't look further, he's the culprit! *
*Yes, exactly, he's the one who answers all those questions in so many forums.*​ 

*Though not really evolving in the same forums at the moment, I'm sure your contribution is still very precious to everyone.*


*Try to spare some time to keep up with your French.*​


* Congratulations!  *
* Toutes mes félicitations!  *​


----------



## Whodunit

*Cyanista* Danke für deine Gratulation. Ob ich größer oder älter geworden bin lässt sich noch bestreiten. Vielleicht ein bisschen erfahrener. 

*DP* I really thank you very much for all your kind words. And you are totally right: I have to find time to keep up with my French, it's become so rusty.


----------



## Jana337

Wenn man schon am Feiern ist, kann man nicht so einfach aufhören, oder? 

 Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, 
die Du mir und vielen anderen Foreros 
in jedwedem* Faden leistest.

 Jana

 * Es ist unheimlich schön, Dir auch mal was beibringen zu können! ​


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for your posts, Whodunit.


----------



## Whodunit

*Jana* Děkuji für die herzliche Gratulation! Es ist immer wieder schön, von anderen seine eigene Muttersprache beigbracht zu bekommen. 

*Fernando*: I hope you will be able to see some more Spanish posts of me. For my next 8000 posts, at least 100 should be in Spanish.


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Whodunit and thank you for all your help!!!!  

Mei


----------

